# Jack-a-licious!



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I know you're all sick of Jack, but here are some more pictures I took today. Look how much his hair has grown since his HUGE haircut on July 30th! 

Then:









NOW:







(No flash, so that's why he looks "dingy" -- he's actually brilliant white now, it's weird (no more apricot ears!







) )





























And finally, my sleepy snuggle bunny







:










Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't see pictures?!
Is it just me?









_I see them now...he is SO cute...._


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i dont either


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Sometimes Imagecave.com is slow, but I can see the pics... maybe hit "reload" and see?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I can't see them either.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

OMG!! So cute


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I didn't see them before, but I stopped by again....and now I see them!









AND!! OMG!!







What a cutie!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

Jack is so adorable! He's one of my favorites. He reminds me alot of my Poochie.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

"Sick of pictures of Jack"? NEVER!!!! He's just soooo cute. I always enjoy pics of him.


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

He's very cute/handsome!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Wow! What a handsome guy that little Jack is. Great pictures. He looks like he enjoys being the little model.


You mentioned something about looking dingy. I find that a lot of time the lighting makes Sassy look dingy. I think because I sometimes turn on lights so that the flash won't reflect off of her so much. Anyway the yellowish casts from normal household lighting makes Sassy look dingy. I love the pictures anyway and I just ignore the yellow tint. 

Anyway, just wanted to say how goegeous your Jack is. Don't tell him I used the word gorgeous. Tell him handsome.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Aw I love to look at everyones babes so keep showing love jack and his name too cute 
I never can get the pis to show up that lg.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ohhhh what a cutiepie


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey I see him now!







He is so cute!!!!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

YAY!! I hope you can all see the pictures now. Jack is all blushy now from the comments!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

He's a cutie!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Awww....what a cutie he is!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Those pics are so sweet, Jack is adorable!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

He is just too cute







He looks like a little angel


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cindysilver_@Sep 26 2005, 09:57 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
he is so handsome!!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

How could anyone be sick of Jack....he is a handsome boy.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Your little Jack is a darling! little guy!!!!


----------

